# Ipod Touch et notes



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour a tout le monde.

J ai une question simple, j espere qu il y aura une reponse simple!

L ipod est un outil genial dont je suis ma foi assez content. Je me posais juste la question de savoir si il etait possible en mode veille de voir des notes, commentaires, ou n importe quoi que l on puisse configurer.


Le but est d avoir en memoire les trucs qu il me reste a faire et pas devoir le deverouiller, rentrer dans le menu, aller dans une appli, regarder mes notes, en sortir, le re-verouiller, etc.. au long de la journee.



J aimerais en un coup d oeil avoir aces a des notes ou au moins un texte simple...



Je vous remercie et j espere que ma question vous paraitra assez sensée pour prendre le temps d y repondre et m aider.


----------



## CBi (2 Décembre 2008)

Il y a un moyen pas très fin mais qui répond à ta question =

- tu écris le texte que tu veux visualiser avec ce qui t'arrange.
- tu fais une copie d'écran en appuyant sur les boutons on+home
- tu choisis cette image comme image par défaut de l'écran de veille.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Loool, j y avais pense aussi....

Mais bon, je me dis qu il doit bien exister une appli ( suis meme pret a payer alors que je me suis jurede jamais mettre un euro dans des appli) qui doit le faire!

Cela me paraissait essentiel comme fonction, des qu on a un agenda ou des notes...


----------



## DeepDark (2 Décembre 2008)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Loool, j y avais pense aussi....
> 
> Mais bon, je me dis qu il doit bien exister une appli ( suis meme pret a payer alors que je me suis jurede jamais mettre un euro dans des appli) qui doit le faire!
> 
> Cela me paraissait essentiel comme fonction, des qu on a un agenda ou des notes...


Mais par définition, si ton iPhone est en mode veille, tu ne peux rien faire dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Mais par définition, si ton iPhone est en mode veille, tu ne peux rien faire dessus...



Je veux rien faire dessus! c est juste en un coup d oeil voir ma todolist, mon planning de la journée!!!!

Juste un apercu d une liste ou de notes.


suis-je seul au monde a trouver de l utilité la dedans? lol


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

mad-gecko a dit:


> suis-je seul au monde a trouver de l utilité la dedans? lol



aparemment .. oui.. lol


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Toujours rien? ( je me permets de relancer le sujet) 

edit: desole mais ca fait un peu doublon avec ceci: http://forums.macg.co/4852385-post1.html


----------



## DeepDark (16 Décembre 2008)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Toujours rien? ( je me permets de relancer le sujet)
> 
> edit: desole mais ca fait un peu doublon avec ceci: http://forums.macg.co/4852385-post1.html


Mode "veille" > écran noir ou le fond d'écran...

Comment tu veux y voir quelque chose? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Mode "veille" > écran noir ou le fond d'écran...
> 
> Comment tu veux y voir quelque chose? :mouais:



Lol c est quoi cet exces de mauvaise volonté? lol....

tu remets de la lumiere en passant le doigt dessus... C'est quand meme plus facile a faire de passer le doigt dessus et voir ses notes que le deverouiller, mettre le code, aller dans les appli, choisir les notes, les lire, revenir en arriere et le reverouiller!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Et ça te va pas ça?

Par contre, j'ai lu qu'en diagonale...


----------



## DeepDark (16 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et ça te va pas ça?
> 
> Par contre, j'ai lu qu'en diagonale...


A part ça je vois pas... 

On peut aussi le faire "à la main" (voir post de CBi)...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et ça te va pas ça?
> 
> Par contre, j'ai lu qu'en diagonale...



Héhé on se rapproche tres fort de ce que je desire meme si l interface ets pourrie!


Mais je prends vu que cest ce que je recherche!


Merci a toi tu me retires une grosse epine du pied.


----------



## FB78410 (10 Mars 2009)

bonjour

comment synchroniser la petite application "notes" qui est sur ipod touch avec mon MAC svp ?

aussi, comment saisir les notes directement depuis le mac ?

merci à tous


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2009)

Pour le moment, il est impossible de synchroniser les notes de 'iPhone avec un ordinateur.

Néanmoins, avec l'application Phone View tu peux rentrer des notes et aussi les enregistrer sur ton ordi. Perso, je l'utilise régulièrement pour ça.


----------



## CBi (10 Mars 2009)

J'ai abandonné Notes pour Evernote, un outil malin sur Mac, qui devient génial avec un iPhone/iTouch.


----------



## DeepDark (10 Mars 2009)

CBi a dit:


> J'ai abandonné Notes pour Evernote, un outil malin sur Mac, qui devient génial avec un iPhone/iTouch.


Même chose.

J'ai testé Younote mais la synchronisation avec le Mac (du moins à l'époque) est trop galère...
Le must reste Evernote


----------



## PascalBS38 (17 Mars 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Pour le moment, il est impossible de synchroniser les notes de 'iPhone avec un ordinateur.


 
Moi je mets des notes dans mon Carnet d'Adresse, chapitre Notes.
C'est basique, pas tres ergonomique mais ca marche avec tous les iPod


----------

